# Hello, Talk Classical! I have some music I want to be critiqued.



## TJeane03 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello. I'm not a huge fan of classical music or really music in general. I'm not talented in it at all. However, my great-grandfather, Nelson Stuart Bice, was an avid pianist, playing music for WLW Radio in Columbus,Ohio, in the 1930s and 1940s. He also played at Irma Lazarus' private parties and worked at RCA Records. He died in 1948 due to an allergic reaction from a rabies shot. My Grandma was 5 at the time and doesn't remember any of his music. He composed a large number of pieces, but none have been played since he died. This year, my sister transcribed the music into MuseScore. I uploaded a video to YouTube about the music because my grandma and sister believe his music draws from Chopin and Rachmaninoff. Indeed, even from my uncultured ears, some of the parts are reminiscent of those composers. When my family first heard the music, it was like sitting at a concert. The music just rolled off the .mp3 file, so to speak. despite being an emotionless program playing the music, it seemed alive nonetheless.

So, do you people think that my ancestor had potential that was untapped, or is this accolade I have written just biased due to my relationship? I guess that is for you to decide.


----------



## TJeane03 (Sep 25, 2021)

Could someone please reply to this thread? My grandma is worried that the music is really bad.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll move it to the general classical music forum - it will get more exposure there.


----------



## 1846 (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm a little uncomfortable judging without seeing a manuscript, and listening to what is essentially a computer generated performance without benefit of human interpretation for things like tempo, dynamics, and all the other nuances that make a piano performance what it is.

Definitely, the final movement - from 15:10 on - was the most impressive section. But considering that this is the work of a prolific amateur composer who died at 30, I would say that this is quality work.

As someone who is very interested in family history and preserving family artifacts, I'd say you have a real treasure here, no matter what the quality. I'm blown away, what an amazing find.

What caught my eye first, though, is your name. Bice is not a common name, as you know. It is my mother's maiden name, and it would be interesting to see if there is a connection somewhere. Check to see if you have in your ancestry records a relative named Isaac Bice. He was born in Oswego County, New York in 1839, and settled in Iowa in 1854. I don't have relatives in Ohio, but if there is any link, this would likely be the one. Isaac Bice was my great great grandfather, so his children would be the same approximate generation as your great grandfather. Except for my great grandfather, all my other Bice relatives ended up in Washington state. If we were dealing with a much more common surname, I wouldn't raise the question, but you definitely have me curious.

Good luck in preserving and enjoying your great grandfather's manuscripts, you have something very special indeed.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, save it. I can't say it's great, but certainly competent. And although I have no great desire to listen again, a lot of piano music does that to me. I find it more quasi-Lizstian -- not a style that will take its place among 20th c. music, but something that is an interesting and worthy addition to the family archives. It would be interesting to see what a live performer might do with it.
cheers -


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

TJeane03 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of classical music or really music in general.


Well, thanks for stopping by!  This is like saying "I'm not a fan of sci-fi films or films in general" but you're on a film forum.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I think your ancestor had talent, but I am just a casual listener. To my ears, the piece overall generally lacks cohesion but some of the individual movements themselves are gems.


----------

